# Pouch for BBs



## Deacon07 (Jan 17, 2013)

Good day all,

I'd like to start off shooting BBs. Can someone recommend a good pouch size for me? I bought furniture leather scraps at Tandy for pouch material.

Thanks,

Deacon


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Rayshot on the forum makes some good ones.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Deacon07 said:


> Good day all,
> 
> I'd like to start off shooting BBs. Can someone recommend a good pouch size for me? I bought furniture leather scraps at Tandy for pouch material.
> 
> ...


Here is something you will find interesting.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/7662-pouches-supersure-pouches-magnetic-and-non-magnetic/


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

cut the pouch quite small so that it is not havy and does not slow down the shot much.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

6,5cm is about as short as you can go, othwerwise your fingers touch the band attachment holes and rubberbands which can mess up your accuracy. Minimum 1,5 cm wide.


----------



## Deacon07 (Jan 17, 2013)

Vielen Dank Mopper. Ich werde Ihnen sofort machen. Bitte, entschuldige meiner schlechter Deutch.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Ich habe die Antwort verstanden ;-)


----------

